# Estación desoldadora usando el mechero de un coche



## XoChe (Oct 14, 2017)

Hola. 

Os dejo un video de como convertir el mechero de un coche en un soldador/desoldador con la ventajas que tiene el no manejar aire. 

Saludos.


----------



## Omar A (Oct 14, 2017)

Que buena idea voy a probarlo ¿se podra hacer rebaling con ese freidor de chips?, bueno, supongo que controlando la altura, la potencia y el tiempo


----------



## elgriego (Oct 14, 2017)

XoChe dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Os dejo un video de como convertir el mechero de un coche en un soldador/desoldador con la ventajas que tiene el no manejar aire.
> 
> ...



 Esta muy interesante,,, ahora los elementos resistiran el impacto termico. ???


----------



## pandacba (Oct 14, 2017)

Mechero???? yo veo un encendedor de cigarrillos, y en el video dice lo mismo en francés......


----------



## josco (Oct 15, 2017)

Se ve interesante, es cosa de hacer pruebas. pero pregunto si el resplandor no afectara los ojos?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 15, 2017)

josco dijo:


> pero pregunto si el resplandor afectará a los ojos?


¿Cuándo te ha afectado el resplandor de un encendedor, una fogata o la llama de una estufa?
No es luz UV, es simplemente la incandescencia de una resistencia de NiCrom.
Obviamente si miras directamente cualquier fuente de luz de alta potencia, te dañarás la vista.

Edit: Tampoco está al blanco como una bombilla. Y esas sí que nos dejaban lampareados.


----------



## tiago (Oct 15, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Esta muy interesante,,, ahora los elementos resistiran el impacto termico. ???



Ese es precisamente el quid de la cuestión. Los saca muy rápido y eso es porque hay presente un montón de temperatura. 
Debería hacerse un control de temperatura.

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 15, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Ese es precisamente el quid de la cuestión. Los saca muy rápido y eso es porque hay presente un montón de temperatura.
> Debería hacerse un control de temperatura.
> 
> Saludos.


Es que un buen trabajo de soldadura o desmonte, es cuestión de temperatura.
Si se trata de quitar un C.I. hasta con un encendedor para cigarrillos a gas o una vela, se puede.
Lo importante es no destruir el sustrato, (PCB) los componentes cercanos y tampoco las pistas.

Yo para eso prefiero seguir usando el aire caliente. 
Y si de Reballing se trata, nada mejor que el equipo adecuado.


----------



## Omar A (Oct 15, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Y si de Reballing se trata, nada mejor que el equipo adecuado.


Ya, pero el equipo "adecuado" es muy costoso. Los que andamos al día estamos aquí y allí haciendo chapuces podemos ver en esto en fabuloso equipo portatil, solo hay que hacerle unas adaptaciones a esta maravillosa idea, ya no hay excusa para reparar esas Ps3 videoconsolas en general, portatiles, y ganar algo de dinero extra


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 15, 2017)

A lo mejor se le podría adaptar una chapita en el centro, para que el calor se "desplazara" a los bordes.
Eso en cuanto circuitos integrados, para componentes mas pequeños habría que proteger los de alrededor con cinta metálica o algo por el estilo.

Supongo que de reutilizar esos componentes hay que olvidarse.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 15, 2017)

Me parece interesante para emergencias.
Si en serio vas a trabajar hay que comprar una estación de aire.


----------



## Omar A (Oct 15, 2017)

El unico problema es que hoy es domingo y la chatarra esta cerrada y no puedo saltar la tapia porque hay un perro de 1 metro al otro lado al que parece que no le caigo bien, esperare mañana y conseguir varios para hacer la estacion homebrew de soldadura.


----------



## tiago (Oct 15, 2017)

Sigo creyendo que los saca muy rápido por exceso de temperatura, pero lo mejor es probar con algunos componentes, quitarlos volverlos a poner con el aparatito a ver si siguen funcionando.





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Es que un buen trabajo de soldadura o desmonte, es cuestión de temperatura.



Si, pero no de shock térmico, por eso lo del control de temperatura. A los integrados un poquito grandes los ampollas con casi toda seguridad aplicando éste sistema.
Hay que aplicar la temperatura poco a poco. Además los saca sin poner siquiera un poco de flux, esos componentes se han puesto a 300ºC como poco, mas allá de lo que soportan. Por eso un termómetro en la "zona cero" nos daría una visión mas real de lo que es posible hacer con ese aparatito.

En éstos trabajos no se trata de alcanzar la temperatura de extracción del componente, si no de que forma llegamos a ella.
Sacar componentes, incluso mas grandes de los que el video muestra es relativamente sencillo, con una pistola de decapar, poniendo la placa sobre una estufa de tubos de cuarzo, etc... pero que todo vuelva a funcionar depues de la intervención, es lo dificil.

Pero bueno, no digo que no funcione bien 

Saludos.


----------



## Edgecrusher82 (Abr 29, 2019)

Soy muy novato pero lo que se me ocurriria es ponerle cinta de teflon o algo que lo proteja del calor. Será viable?


----------



## tiago (Abr 30, 2019)

Yo creo que el encendedor de coche revienta antes de que logres darle un uso realmente práctico. No están pensados para mentener la temperatura tan alta durante los períodos de tiempo necesarios para esa finalidad.

Salút.


----------

